# looking for a place to duck.....



## grayhill (Sep 16, 2004)

Myself & a friend of mine are looking for a place to duck near troup county or heard county.. I just got out of a lease  where I did the majority of my duck hunting, & my new lease doesn't have any swamps on it....if anyone has a club that would be willing to sale permits just to duck hunt for a reasonable price, I might be interested.....or if you have a swamp that just needs hunting send me a pm.....


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard  greyhill ; good luck on finding some duck hunting areas. Save your money and go to Ark.


----------



## grayhill (Sep 16, 2004)

*spur....*

only can go to Arkansas once a year, got to have somewhere to hunt the rest of the season here....


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 16, 2004)

good luck brother... what happened with the old club???? 

if you find something let me know, i'll go in on it with ya...

i'm in franklin..


----------



## grayhill (Sep 16, 2004)

*old club had bad members...*

the club I was in had several bad members. 5 guys in the club were all family & they tried to run the lease.I was in the club 4 years only b/c it had good deer & turkey & 3 great duck swamps, but in those 4 years I lost 3 treestands and a 12' jon boat,and it had to be club members that took them b/c they were the only people w/ access to the land.  The man over the lease and his 4 sons were always up to no good.....so I leased another track of land this year w/ 4 guys from church that I can trust....


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 16, 2004)

well,

i can't say i blame ya there....

just how good was the swamps...

i dont deer hunt very much , if at all any more... i am looking for places just like you are just for duck hunting... turkey also would be a bonus...

i know of a lease in stewart co , but they are proud of it and its a long ways away...


----------



## grayhill (Sep 19, 2004)

btt


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 19, 2004)

sent you a pm...


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 19, 2004)

and another


----------



## bigunga1 (Sep 27, 2004)

one more time...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2004)

Be very carefull Grayhill.....if given half a chance Bigunga1 will shot all of your ducks and he is wanted for trespassing in Oklahoma


----------



## grayhill (Oct 3, 2004)

*He can't...*

shoot all my ducks I'm not in that lease anymore.


----------

